# Spiced Walnut Buttermilk Loaf



## Piccolina (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi all I recently came across this recipe online, it's really easy and turned out surprisingly moist. It's copy and paste so the comments aren't mine, but they are cute (ice pick) 


*[size=+1]Spiced Walnut Buttermilk Loaf [/size]*

1 cup walnuts 

1 cup granulated sugar 

1/2 teaspoon cinnamon 

1/4 teaspoon nutmeg 

1/8 teaspoon cloves (note from IC - I omitted the cloves and uped the cinnamon to 1 full tsp)

1 tablespoon butter or margarine (note from IC - I used unsalted butter)

3 cups all purpose flour 

3 teaspoons baking powder 

1/4 teaspoon baking soda 

1 1/4 teaspoons salt 

1/8 cup shortening 

2 large eggs 

1 1/4 cups buttermilk 


Coarsely chop the walnuts. Stir together 1/4 cup of the sugar and spices; melt butter and toss with the walnuts and sugar mixture; set aside. 
Sift flour with baking powder, soda and salt. Cream together the shortening and remaining 3/4 cup sugar. Beat in eggs. Blend in flour mixture alternately with buttermilk. 
Set aside 1/4 cup of the spiced walnuts for top of loaf. Stir remainder into batter and turn into a well-greased 9-by-5-by-3 inch loaf pan. Sprinkle remaining walnuts over top. 
Bake below oven center at 350 degrees for 1 hour and 10 minutes or until pick inserted in the center comes out clean. 
Let stand in pan 10 minutes, then turn out onto wire rack to cool. Makes one large loaf, but will also make two smaller loaves that are easier to handle. . . . Line pans with parchment cooking paper (Reynolds) to avoid sticking. . . . Two pans should be checked at about 40 minutes to see if bread is done in center. . .I use an ice pick to test it. . .if the ice pick comes out "clean," bread is done.


----------



## middie (Aug 4, 2005)

oh wow that sounds really good too. thank you ic


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 4, 2005)

ditto, what middie said.  Yum!!


----------



## karaburun (Aug 7, 2005)

Oh, I can just taste it on my toungh..  

This is now on my priority list to make it first... Oh, yes. It sounds so good...

greetings from Germany
Tanja


----------

